# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  منتخبا الكاميرون والكونغو يتأهلان لربع نهائي أمم إفريقيا للمحليين

## مرهف

*

تأهل منتخبا الكاميرون والكونغو الديمقراطية إلى دور ربع النهائي لبطولة  أمم افريقيا للمحليين في نسختها الثانية التي تقام هذه الأيام بالسودان.

وجاء تأهل الكاميرون بعد فوزه على منتخب ساحل العاج 2/0 في المباراة التي  جرت الاثنين 14-2-2011، باستاد المريخ بأم درمان، بينما تأهل منتخب الكونغو  الديمقراطية بعد تعادله أمام المنتخب المالي في المباراة التي لعبت باستاد  الخرطوم متزامنة مع مباراة الكاميرون وساحل العاج. 
 
حيث بدأ شوط  المباراة الأول لمباراة الأسود والأفيال حذراً ومتوسط الأداء من الجانبين  وقد عمد كل منتخب باللعب على تنظيف المنطقة الخلفية مع الاعتماد على  الهجمات المرتدة و خلا الشوط الأول من الهجمات الخطرة باستثناء التسديدة  القوية لمهاجم ساحل العاج مانقوا والتي علت العارضة بقليل في الدقيقة 33.

ثم شن المنتخب الكاميروني هجوماً عنيفاً على المنتخب الأفواري نتج عنه  هجمتين خطرتين أحدهما في الدقيقة 35 والأخرى انفراد اللاعب غوسيف ماما  بالحارس الأيفواريفي الدقيقة 39 إلا أنه تعثر وأطاح بالكرة خارج الملعب. 

وعلى عكس الشوط الأول جاء شوط المباراة الثاني سريعاً وقوياً، ولعب  المنتخبان مباراة مفتوحة حتى تمكن مهاجم المنتخب الكاميروني مونيكام من  إحراز الهدف الأول من كرة معكوسة ارتدت من يد الحارس. 

وفي الدقيقة الأخيرة من عمر المباراة احتسب حكم المباراة ركلة جزاء لمنتخب  الكاميرون عندما أوقف المدافع الأيفواري الكرة بيده داخل منطقة الجزاء،  وعلى الرغم من أن الحارس الأيفواري صد الركلة إلا أن أحد مهاجمي المنتخب  الكاميروني استطاع متابعة الكرة المرتدة محرزاً هدفاً ثانياً للأسود. 

وبهذه النتيجة يلحق منتخبي الكاميرون والكونغو بمنتخبات السودان والجزائر  والنيجر وجنوب افريقيا إلى ربع نهائي البطولة، في انتظار المنتخبيّن  المتأهلين من مباراتي الغد التي تجمع السنغال وتونس، ورواندا وانغولا.
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مرحبا بهما مع السوداااااااااااااااااااااان
                        	*

----------

